# Too many stray IRQ 7's



## troberts (Mar 23, 2011)

While updating the ports tree, when it was displaying the numbers which appear before the list of ports being added/updated, the following message displayed:

```
kernel: too many stray IRQ 7's: not logging anymore
```
What would cause this message and where do I look to fix it?  

The ports tree continued to update without issues, so to me is seems more like an FYI type of message. Even if it is an FYI message, I would like to fix it so it can continue to log whatever it wants/needs to log.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2011)

What does [cmd=]vmstat -i[/cmd] or [cmd=]vmstat -ai[/cmd] tell you about that IRQ? You can also run [cmd=]systat -vmstat 1[/cmd] and look under Interrupts.


----------



## troberts (Mar 24, 2011)

`# vmstat -i`

```
interrupt                          total       rate
irq0: clk                          79057        988
irq1: atkbd0                         190          2
irq4: ohci0 ohci1+                   188          2
irq7:                                  3          0
stray irq7                             3          0
irq8: rtc                          10121        126
irq10: dc0 fwohci0                    12          0
irq14: ata0                         1358         16
irq15: ata1                           36          0
Total                              90968       1137
```

`# vmstat -ai`

```
interrupt                          total       rate
???                                    0          0
irq0: clk                          87841        998
stray irq0                             0          0
irq1: atkbd0                         302          3
stray irq1                             0          0
irq3: oss_audigyls0                    0          0
stray irq3                             0          0
irq4: ohci0 ohci1+                   188          2
stray irq4                             0          0
irq5:                                  0          0
stray irq5                             0          0
irq6:                                  0          0
stray irq6                             0          0
irq7:                                  3          0
stray irq7                             3          0
irq8: rtc                          11245        127
stray irq8                             0          0
irq9: acpi0                            0          0
stray irq9                             0          0
irq10: dc0 fwohci0                    12          0
stray irq10                            0          0
irq11: atapci0                         0          0
stray irq11                            0          0
irq12: psm0                            0          0
stray irq12                            0          0
irq13:                                 0          0
stray irq13                            0          0
irq14: ata0                         1359         15
stray irq14                            0          0
irq15: ata1                           36          0
stray irq15                            0          0
Total                             100989       1147
```

`# systat -vmstat l`




The irq7 and stray irq7 were "155", but there was a lightning storm so I turned off the computer. When I booted the computer the values changed to "3". To see what would happen, I turned the computer off, then I turned it back on and the irq7 values are still at "3".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing attached to irq7 as far as I can see ..


----------



## Pushrod (Mar 24, 2011)

I have that message on all of my machines with a disabled printer port (via BIOS). In other words, all of my machines have that error message. It's harmless.


----------

